# 10 hrs till probation urine test



## boozysnake (Jan 8, 2009)

alright, in my case i got put on probo and was a chronic smoker (every day all dayfor like 8 months) i smoked for the last time on my court date then at my first probo meeting, 27 days later, he told me i would need to bring 5 dollars next time to pay for the piss test. i then left probo and smoked for like ~3-4 days but not more during that time i had smoked some high potency bud about 4-5 grams alltogeather. i then stopped for about 23 days and in about 10 hours is my probation meeting.
i am about 220 lbs 5 ft 9, male, ask for more info but please hurry
it is only of the past 10 hours or so that i have been worrying about failing so i need some advice on what to do (do i use $25 ready clean, $50 detox from gnc, or what; no subs, im paranoid about that


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 8, 2009)

You knew you would have a test, you knew there was no way you would not have a test, yet you still went and smoked, why do that?


----------



## boozysnake (Jan 8, 2009)

b/c i assumed i would get clean faster b/c i hadnt smoked the prior month
any tips?


----------



## papabeach1 (Jan 8, 2009)

I dunno.. I was on probation for 2 years.. this method works FOR ME  i said  it work FOR ME.. I'm 5'6 weight 160 lbs.. average build.. I'm low on metolism...

this don't work on high meteloism..(mispelled  sorry)  

certo peacan jelly 2 packs mix in one gal of water..  cost u cheap.. from food store..  ask any stocker for home made pecan jelly branded "certo"  

drink it one hour before... and drink lot of water like freak during waiting lounge at probation..   that method is suppose to hold all your substances in your body.. and let the fresh fluids u drank to go out clearly... which mean you will pass.. hope I help..   btw.. dont eat any grease foods..  myself  I smoke every day and even during my probation..  man.. I passed 2 full years!... someone tried my method and did failed..  that suprised me..   do your best..  maybe that someone didn't do the job right  I dunno...


----------



## boozysnake (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks, but assuming that it was for YOU and it may not work for me then should i purchase a detox drink?


----------



## papabeach1 (Jan 8, 2009)

umm.. are you thin?   do you eat lot and stay thin.. that what I meant.. that will not work for someone who eat lot of foods and still stay thin...

might work for you.. if I was you.. test it before you let PO test ya lol..
I didn't test it myself.. I took the risk..   and suprised it works..  works on my friend, and my co worker.. my co worker s hubby explained me how it works  and it works on me..  but keep in ur mind.. that method dont "clean" or detox ur body.. like you said  you didn't smoke for a month..  you can pass with just lot of water..     or to be safe.. use that method.. it is to just hold all substances in your body and let cleaner liquids to pass out your system to the cup.. which u can pass that way..   I passed 5 times while stoned, yea u can say I'm that bad..


----------



## boozysnake (Jan 8, 2009)

bad, or just a genius... but my friend recommended the 50 dollar drink from gnc b/c he is on felony probo and hell smoke the day before the test and drop clean, im 220lbs pant size is 38, so i guess i would say im at the upper half of the average body build but more toward overweight


----------



## iloveweed21 (Jan 8, 2009)

me personaly i go running and drink about a galon a day or in 10 hours. if you can get your self to sweat alot and piss alot it should work. but im 5'5 and 130 pounds.


----------



## boozysnake (Jan 8, 2009)

ok, but doesnt exercise make the thc from your fat be realeased into your system and thats exactly what i wanna mask for the time being


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Jan 8, 2009)

i went with a detox pill pack from gnc. it'd been about 3-4 days since i'd smoked then. it worked for me. i'd say i have a medium metobolism @ 170 lbs and 5'5". i'd just go with that or some kinda detox drink (check the experation label) and follow the directions. good luck


----------



## boozysnake (Jan 8, 2009)

ok so when i woke up this morning i drove to walgreens and bought a drug test, i then drank like 90-120 ounces of water almost throwing up, i came up negative in the test but im still unsure.... only time can tell what will happen


----------



## kubefuism (Jan 8, 2009)

Watering down your piss test by water won't remove thc levels.  If you havn't smoked in 23 days then your levels should be way...way low, if not already undetectable.  I have read about others using the jello packet trick for the whiz quiz. Good luck man... We'll know if you passed if you keep posting.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 8, 2009)

boozysnake said:
			
		

> bad, or just a genius... but my friend recommended the 50 dollar drink from gnc b/c he is on felony probo and hell smoke the day before the test and drop clean, im 220lbs pant size is 38, so i guess i would say im at the upper half of the average body build but more toward overweight



Get the $50 drink..they work.. but in the future DONT BE A NIMROD! If you fail  that piss test you'll A:go to jail or B: be put on "house arrest"... is it really worth a lil buzz?


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 8, 2009)

Like kubefuism said, Your levels are probably so low you don't have any thing to worry about.  To be on the safe side i would get the 50 dollar drink, take the test, and go burn one.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 8, 2009)

If it is the State given tha test,,they use Gas,,,and Diluting your urine will give you a "false positive",,,which gets ya screwed where I come from. Your best chance is the fact that its been 23 days,,,,but,,the more overweight you are,, the longer its gonna be with ya,,hangen out in your fat cells. Cross your fingers and hope ya didnt screw yourself,, messen around with loosen your damn freedom,,,, to get high. When I was on PAROLE,,I didnt smoke.And nither should you. But,,it aint my *** or freedom on the line,,its yours..Good Luck


----------



## KADE (Jan 9, 2009)

It has been a while for you. One of those cleanser kits should do the job. Those can work in as little as 3 days for ppl w/o a lot of fat.

It has been how long since your court date? 2 months? That isn't long enough for some ppl to get rid of thc in their body... At the very least... If you fail.... you could preach that and see if they'll give you another test a month down the road to see if the levels drop. 

If you got away with it.. I WOULD DEFINATELY NOT smoke until the next test.


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Jan 9, 2009)

i dont' know, he hasn't written us...??? sending some stay out of jail MOJO for ya


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 9, 2009)

There is no HIGH worth loosing your freedom,,,, or,,, loosing your Job. This is the kinda **** that makes us look bad.


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Jan 9, 2009)

yes, but things happen. ---i'm not saying in this case, but no matter what item is in issue there will always end up irresponsibility. it's just the law of averages....but yea.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Jan 10, 2009)

it's been 23 days...you should be okay, man. Let us know what happens!


----------



## Easyrider (Jan 10, 2009)

Good luck man, 23 days should be good.... I hope


----------



## boozysnake (Jan 11, 2009)

well i passed with flying colors


----------



## boozysnake (Jan 11, 2009)

sorry i didnt post right away, i just got soooo stoned i f-in threw up the passed out like 1/2 hour later.. then yesterday i bought a quarter of some of the best white widow ive ever seen and ive just been studying and cheifin on that since. it was a state ordered test, did nothing but drink water on the day of the test, and i was fine ive got till the 12th now of feb. till my next drop. idk but i guess im lucky cause it was just a dip stick, and no gas test or lab needed


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Jan 11, 2009)

GOOD TO HEAR! stay safe...


----------

